# Redbud Ride in KY, 21 April



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

On-line registration for the 2012 Redbud Ride will be open on December 15, and as our Christmas gift to you we are offering an extra $5 off the on-line registration fee throughout the Holiday season.�The 2012 Redbud Ride will take place in London, Kentucky on April 21.�You can register by going to Redbud Bicycle Ride - London, Kentucky. While registering you will also have the option of purchasing the official 2012 Redbud Ride jersey for only $55. These jerseys will make a fantastic Christmas gift or early cycling season gift. The jerseys come in both short sleeve and sleeveless and even have a map of the Big Red Century Route on the back.

�




This year, our friends in nearby Barbourville, Kentucky, will present the Redbud Warm-Up on Friday, April 20, at 1:00 p.m. The Redbud Warm-Up coincides with Barbourville’s Redbud Festival and will begin at scenic Union College.� You may register for the Redbud Warm-Up for an additional fee while registering for the Redbud Ride.

�

�

The average temperature for April 21 in London is a perfect 70 degrees. The Redbud Ride has been billed as the "most beautiful bicycle ride you will ever do". In 2011, it won the Tour Southern and Eastern Kentucky "Sporting Event of the Year" award, and was voted Active.com’s "Century Ride of the Year". You will ride through the best scenery that Kentucky has to offer including one of the top 10 redbud sight-seeing trips in the state. To view a slide show of the 2011 Redbud Ride go to 2011 Redbud Ride - YouTube �or to see photographs of the 2012 Redbud Ride routes and to receive regular Redbud Ride updates you can become a Facebook fan of The Redbud Ride at The Redbud Ride - Non-Profit Organization - London, KY | Facebook.


----------

